
Great user experience with gradual engagement sign ups - takinola
http://www.leemunroe.com/gradual-engagement/
======
takinola
One great example I have seen are websites that prompt you to sign up only
after you have already engaged with the site e.g. on some sites, you can
initiate an action but to complete it, you need to create an account. This has
the double benefit of enabling users to try out the functionality of the site
without the commitment of signing up and also harnesses the momentum of the
users engagement to get them over the hump of completing the sign up process.

